
Is the incompleteness of your application hiding behind the term ‘Simple’? - nreece
http://aymeric.gaurat.net/index.php/2010/is-the-incompleteness-of-your-application-hiding-behind-the-term-simple/
======
vog
I think that Joel Spolsky did put it into better words, and covered the topic
more in depth:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000020.html>

'It seems to make a lot of sense: 80% of the people use 20% of the features.
So you convince yourself that you only need to implement 20% of the features,
and you can still sell 80% as many copies. [...] Unfortunately, it's never the
same 20%. Everybody uses a different set of features. [...] When you start
marketing your "lite" product, and you tell people, "hey, it's lite, only
1MB," they tend to be very happy, then they ask you if it has _their_ crucial
feature, and it doesn't, so they don't buy your product.'

